# Cutting up & diet plan



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there,

Im 13 stone and train 4-5 days a week. I'm staring a winstrol and primobolan cycle in the nxt 3 weeks. Was wondering whether you can comment on my diet plan?

*Monday -sat*

8.30am - oats mixed with protein shake, bannana, almonds and flaxceed oil. cod liver tablets, multivitamins

11am - protein shake

1pm - chicken breast and vegetables

4pm - chicken breast and sweet potato

6.30pm - Gym:liftowerstorm creatine by garnel.30 mins prior to workout.

8pm - protein shake

9pm - fish & vegetales, flaxceed oil and almonds

11pm - sometimes a protein shake if im hungry (optional)

*Sunday*

11am - Scrambled eggs 4 whites i yolk.

1pm - cheat meal

4pm - protein shake with almonds

7pm - fish and vegetables

11pm - Protein shake

I didnt write every day as most day i eat the same sometimes replacing the chciken with steak and fish with salmon.

Hope u can help

Alex:bounce:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

for post workout i would add some dextrose to raise your insulin levels back up, id also add some glutamine in there aswell. Id also have something before bed to fuel ur muscle when sleeping.

Whats your cardio and traning routine. Post them up aswell.


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

I forgot to add dextrose and L-Glutamine. There a must have!

With regards to cardio, i expect to do 30-45 jogging 4 times a week @ steady heart rate to prevent me from losing gains.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

what time of the day is this?


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

take dextrose post work out. glutamine before and after workout and also the morinings


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

No i was talking about what time do you perform your cardio?


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

7.30pm niah


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

well obviously you need to perform cardio on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. reason being is that when performing cardio you target fat stores as your main source of fuel for fat burning. But if your lifestyle is getting in the way then do cardio as early as possible. If ur doing weights in the same session as cardio then do weights first.


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

thanx man sounds about right!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

no probs mate. niah


----------

